# Looking for a (tattoo) designer



## UnderTheSign (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey fellas,
I'm looking for someone that can draw a tattoo design for me. I've checked out some dudes I found on line but one of them only does album artwork and the other hasn't gotten back to me yet so I'd like to be able to discuss this with some others as well, so I can get my first inking to be 100% perfect for me.

The tatoo is going to be an Ouroboros design, ie. a serpent lying in circular (or 8/infinity) form, biting it's own tail. I can supply some examples if needed.

The style I'm looking for is á la Chris Moyen & Ba'al Graphics. Both are (extreme) metal artists, here are some examples of their work:





(the serpent in this design - I like the way he does the texture)









I know their styles aren't really similar, but hope that gives you an idea of what I'm looking for style-wise anyway. 

If any of you guys knows an artist that could draw me something like this, please let me know. I've been looking for one for ages now, but I'm not familiar with the design world at all 

Also, obviously I'm very much willing to pay for any design done.


----------

